# Butterfly and Hummingbird (videos )



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

We visited a place called The Butterfly World, near Ft. Lauderdale Fla. last week, Google their web site if You like,, and there were thousands of butterflys everywhere, and some hummingbirds, and I put together 2 videos set to relaxing Classical music, and I just thought I would share with You, even though it has no Pigeons in there!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6ux46fImMA
Butterfly Waltz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gc_s93k-HkY
Hummingbirds


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Im sorry, I posted this in the wrong section!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

That was enjoyable both of them were and better entertainment then TV--what kind of camera or video is that you used---pretty good color--would have like to see the hummingbird better but I guess its too fast to get too close....thanks. c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

roadrunnermike said:


> Im sorry, I posted this in the wrong section!


No problem .. I moved it!  I very much enjoyed the videos. Thank you Mike!

Terry


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

I just Use the same little Nikon L12, photo camera, and the video came out kind of fuzzy, if I can get a better cam. I will go back. Thanks for Your comments
Mike


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great videos, Mike. Excellent choice of music background!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is another one taht is worth whatching. click on julia child, cooking with fire!

you are too funny mike!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/roadrunnermike


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

She sounds like Miss Piggy thats crazy but entertaining...thanks...c.hert


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I too enjoyed the videos. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Funny cooking video, Mike...looks like you - uh - get around!!

What a beautiful collection of Buttlerflies!! Reminded me of our lovely Butterfly Pavillion at our Desert Botanical Gardens!

Thanks for posting the videos, Mike!! You are quite the busy guy!

That one Hummer looked like a Ruby Throated Hummingbird.

Some of the members may be familiar with Phoebe, an Allens Hummingbird, who lives in Orange County, CA and has her own cam, up close and personal! She now has two babies, Hope and Hoku (Star in Hawaiian), who are growing more every day! Did you know that the babies stick their bottoms over the top of the nest to poop OUTside the nest? Amazing. 

Phoebe has thousands of fans from all over the world and you couldn't ask for a more clear and up close personal look into the everyday life of a Hummingbird!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

